# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lovebird loutino

## μαρια ν

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν τα λοβ τα λουτινο ειναι υβριδια γιατι μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι υβριδια

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν νομιζω πως το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι ειναι υβριδιο,αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο λοβ οποτε ας πει καποιος αλλος για σιγουρα...

----------


## Marilenaki

αυτο ειναι ενα lutino Peach faced loverbird και δεν ειναι υβριδιο.
αν βαλεις αυτο να ζευγαρωσει με ενα Masked lovebird οι απογονοι θα ειναι υβριδια και στειρα.

----------


## μαρια ν

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας αρα αυτο που μου ειπε στο πετ ειναι σωστο οτι δεν ειναι υβριδιο.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μοιαζει πολυ με τον fido μου  :Happy:

----------


## Nikkk

Επειδή κ εγω σύντομα έχω σκοπό να πάρω lovebirds κ επειδή θα ήθελα να πα΄ρω ζευγαράκι, ποιά ακριβώς είναι αυτά που αν τα ζευγαρώσεις βγάζουν υβρίδια;;; Π.χ. μ'αρέσει το fisher κ το blue mask κ ξέρω οτι αυτά βγάζουν υβρίδια απο θέμα που έχω διαβάσει εδώ αλλά αν είναι 2 masked, π.χ. μπλε με πράσινο, θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;; Που μπορώ να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις κατηγορίες των lovebird;

----------


## μαρια ν

Δυστυχως και εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω απλα εγω θα παρω δυο ιδια  θα ηθελα και εγω να ειναι διαφορετικα
αλλα φοβαμαι μην ειναι υβριδια

----------


## Nikkk

Κ εγω δε θα'θελα να βγουν υβρίδια γι'αυτό κ ρωτώ  :Happy:  π.χ. μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτό:
[IMG] 
αυτό:
[IMG] 
Κ αυτό το μπλε:
[IMG] 
Σίγουρα μόλις δω κάποια απ'αυτές τις αποχρώσεις, θα το πάρω, απλά να ξέρω με τι απόχρωση μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει σωστά. Αν βέβαια πετύχω το δεύτερο να είναι αντίθετου φύλου  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω θελω τη βοηθια σας...μια φιλη εχει ενα  Peach faced που αν μπορεσα ν ακαταλαβω ειναι αρσενικο και εχει και ενα που ειναι σαν την πρωτη φωτο που εβαλε η νικη αλλα εχει και λιγο γκριζομαυρομοβ σκια στο κεφαλι του,το δευτερο πουλακι ειναι υβριδιο?

----------


## Nikkk

Λοιπόν, το έψαξα λίγο κ είδα οτι υπάρχουν γύρω στα 9 είδη. Κ απ'οτι κατάλαβα αν αναμίξεις το ένα είδος με το άλλο θα βγουν υβρίδια π.χ. peached+masked=υβρίδιο, fishers+masked=υβρίδιο κ.ο.κ. Αυτό που δε ξέρω είναι αυτό που ρωτά κ ο Αγγελος, πως δηλαδή θα ξέρω οτι το πουλάκι που θα πάρω δεν είναι υβρίδιο;;;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οκ εγω την απορεια μου την ελυσα!το πουλακι δεν εινα ιυβριδιο που ειδα ειναι fischer

νικη,εγω θα κανω μια προβλεψη απο τα χρωματα του μεσαιου πουλιου στη φωτογραφια που ρωτας και θα πω υβριδιο fischer με masked αλλα θα περιμενω και αυτους που ξερουν να μας πουν!

*αλλα σε ενα βιβλιο μου το εχει στους masked,,,ουυυφ,με εχουν μπερδεψει αυτα τα αγαπιρηκα,κοκκινες μυτες το ενα,ροζ το αλλο μπλε,πρασινα,κιτρινα....αααα  ...

----------


## Nikkk

Εγω απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω τι να κοιτάξω όταν παω στο πετ έτσι ώστε να μην αγοράσω υβρίδια, στην περίπτωση που υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στα πουλάκια κ τέτοια. Γενικά, ξέρετε αν τα πετ φέρνουν για πούλημα συχνά υβρίδια;;; Διάβασα κ για κάτι διαφορές σε δακτύλιους των ματιών που φανερώνουν τα υβρίδια αλλά δε πολυκατάλαβα, ξέρει κανείς;;;;

----------


## Marilenaki

Γενικα τα υβριδια εχουν πιο ομορφα εντονα χρωματα και δεν ταιριαζουν σχεδον ποτε με τα καθορισμενα χαρακτηρηστικα χρωματα στα ειδη των lovebird.
px.


και τα 2 πρεπει να ειναι υβριδια απο γονεις Masked Lovebird με Peachfaced Lovebird.

τα πιο συνηθισμενα ειδη στη αγορά ειναι ταPeachfaced Lovebird που εχουν πορτοκαλι πρόσωπο 



τα Masked Lovebird που εχουν μαυρη μασκα στο προσωπο



και τα Fischers Lovebird που φερνει κατι απο τα δυο προηγουμενα ειδη χωρις ωστοσο να ειναι υβριδιο. εχουν δηλαδη πορτοκαλι μασκα οπως τα peachfaced lovebird με ιχνη μαυρου σαν σκια στο πανω μερος του κεφαλιου σαν τα masked lovebird φανερα ομως πολυ πιο λιγο αχνο.  




για να καταλαβεις γενικα αν ειναι υβριδια ή οχι θα κοιταξεις την μασκα του πουλιου, το υπόλοιπο χρώμα στο σώμα του πουλιου δεν σε ενδιαφερει.

----------


## μαρια ν

Εμενα ειναι peachface οπως της φωτο υπαρχει αλλο  peachface  αλλα οχι να ειναι λουτινο να εχει
αλλο χρωμα το σωμα του που να μπορει να ζευγαρωσει χωρις να ειναι υβριδιο

----------


## Nikkk

Εμένα με τρελαίνουν τα mask! Κ βρήκα ψάχνοντας αυτή τη φωτο, υπέροχη αλλά βάζω στοίχημα οτι κάποια είναι το ζευγάρι κ τα υπόλοιπα υβρίδια, τι λέτε;;;
[IMG]

----------


## μαρια ν

Νομιζω πως ειναι ολα υβριδια εκτος απο τα 2 πρασινα με το ροδακινι κεφαλι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω λεω 4 masked και 2 Fischers με μι αμικρη επιφυλαξη για το ασπρο γκρι...
 μοα χαρ αμας τα ειπε η μαριλενα,εγω τα ξεδιαλινα λιγο ετσι!ευχαριστουμε μαριλενα!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

> Εμένα με τρελαίνουν τα mask! Κ βρήκα ψάχνοντας αυτή τη φωτο, υπέροχη αλλά βάζω στοίχημα οτι κάποια είναι το ζευγάρι κ τα υπόλοιπα υβρίδια, τι λέτε;;;
> [IMG]



τα 3 με το μαυρο κεφαλι ειναι Masked Lovebird και τα αλλα 3 ειναι Fischers Lovebird. κανενα δεν ειναι υβριδιο στη φωτο αυτη.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

παιδια, θελω να σας κανω μια ερωτηση, εαν ζευγαρωσουμε δυο ειδη με δαχτυλιο στο ματι, πχ: fischer με blackmasked ή fischer με lillianae κοκ.. οι απογονοι θα ειναι υβριδια αλλα γονιμα..? καπου το ειχα διαβασει μεσα στο φορουμ ή καπου αλλου, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.. τι νομιζετε εσεις?

----------


## wizardbeats

> Κ εγω δε θα'θελα να βγουν υβρίδια γι'αυτό κ ρωτώ  π.χ. μου αρέσουν πολύ αυτό:
> [IMG] 
> αυτό:
> [IMG] 
> Κ αυτό το μπλε:
> [IMG] 
> Σίγουρα μόλις δω κάποια απ'αυτές τις αποχρώσεις, θα το πάρω, απλά να ξέρω με τι απόχρωση μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει σωστά. Αν βέβαια πετύχω το δεύτερο να είναι αντίθετου φύλου


εαν σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη μου καλο ειναι το ζευγαρωμα στα λοβς να γινονται με τον ιδιο χρωματισμο...εγω σε κανενα 5μηνο θα βαλω για ζευγαρωμα masked πρασινο αρσενικο θυληκο...

----------


## lagreco69

> παιδια, θελω να σας κανω μια ερωτηση, εαν ζευγαρωσουμε δυο ειδη με δαχτυλιο στο ματι, πχ: fischer με blackmasked ή fischer με lillianae κοκ.. οι απογονοι θα ειναι υβριδια αλλα γονιμα..? καπου το ειχα διαβασει μεσα στο φορουμ ή καπου αλλου, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.. τι νομιζετε εσεις?


Νικο τα lovebirds που γνωριζω οτι εαν ζευγαρωσουν οι νεοσσοι τους θα ειναι στειροι, ειναι τα peach faced με τα macked και τα fischeri. αλλα.. απλα το εχω διαβασει σε αρθρο, ποιος ξερει εαν ειναι και αληθεια.

----------


## Athina

> Νικο τα lovebirds που γνωριζω οτι εαν ζευγαρωσουν οι νεοσσοι τους θα ειναι στειροι, ειναι τα peach faced με τα macked και τα fischeri.


Peach faced+Fischer υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγουν γόνιμοι οι απόγονοι διάβασα κάπου.

----------

